# Top 3 "Career Field" Choices?



## airdelta2 (1 Jan 2012)

I have a question regarding the choices for your 3 chosen career fields.

Lets say a perspective officer chooses MARS, LEGAL and PILOT (and has the qualifications).....if the officer (after interviews/testing) did NOT get ANY of his 3 choices then do they simply allow you to choose another 3 and go from there? How does it work?


----------



## Wilamanjaro (2 Jan 2012)

I suppose this is a question for someone more experienced to answer but my understanding is that if you are qualified and they are accepting applications for those three trades then you are either accepted and merit listed (waiting list for each trade), not merit listed, in which case they will hold your application or you can retract it and submit a new one, or you are rejected for some reason that they will discuss with you.

So basically, if you are qualified and the trades are accepting AND your interview and testing goes well, there shouldn't be much reason for you to not be merit listed and you can "hurry up and start waiting" like the rest of us.


----------



## CFR FCS (2 Jan 2012)

If you hold the required qualifications and meet all the prerequisites you can request another choice but you will have to do an updated interview for the additional occupations. 

FYI - LEGAL is only open to fully qualified and accredited (called to the bar) applicants.

Hope this helps.


----------



## airdelta2 (2 Jan 2012)

Good feedback. Let me try to make the question a bit clearer. 

Lets say I pick Armour, AEC and ACSO (random hypotheticals). Armour ends up not working for some reason, AEC is closed and ACSO the person doesnt score high enough on the ACSO test....are you saying you would then get a new interview for 3 NEW career options? 

Also, if you are merit listed do they give you a time frame on how long you might be waiting to get a spot?


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jan 2012)

airdelta2 said:
			
		

> Lets say I pick Armour, AEC and ACSO (random hypotheticals). Armour ends up not working for some reason, AEC is closed and ACSO the person doesnt score high enough on the ACSO test....are you saying you would then get a new interview for 3 NEW career options?



You would then have to chose 1,2 or 3 more trades to apply for and repeat the required steps for the new choice(s). You could also say "no thanks" and go work for someone else. Choice is yours.



> Also, if you are merit listed do they give you a time frame on how long you might be waiting to get a spot?



No.


----------



## airdelta2 (2 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You would then have to chose 1,2 or 3 more trades to apply for and repeat the required steps for the new choice(s). You could also say "no thanks" and go work for someone else. Choice is yours.



Ok, I thought so. My top 3 currently are ACSO, AEC, and Pilot....however, who knows what will be open/available when I apply in May or June. Are MOST officer trades open in April/May of each fiscal year?


----------



## 421_434_226 (2 Jan 2012)

Unfortunately no one can speculate as to the possible openings that may become available in the new fiscal year. If you wish to apply for the choices that you have indicated I suggest that you start the process now. Keep in mind that there are most likely applicants that meet the minimum requirements to be considered waiting for those occupation choices right now.


----------



## airdelta2 (2 Jan 2012)

Gizmo 421 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately no one can speculate as to the possible openings that may become available in the new fiscal year. If you wish to apply for the choices that you have indicated I suggest that you start the process now. Keep in mind that there are most likely applicants that meet the minimum requirements to be considered waiting for those occupation choices right now.



I will have my Bachelor's degree by August so I will apply in May or June. Some officer positions currently have a green check mark by them meaning that they are looking for those positions now: MARS, Art, Armor, and Pilot etc. And pilot was 'full' only 4 months ago...so that shows you that spots can open quick. I am pretty sure a decent chunk of positions will open in May (the recruiters said that always happens at the start of each fiscal year).


----------



## Langolier (2 Jan 2012)

airdelta2 said:
			
		

> I will have my Bachelor's degree by August so I will apply in May or June. Some officer positions currently have a green check mark by them meaning that they are looking for those positions now: MARS, Art, Armor, and Pilot etc. And pilot was 'full' only 4 months ago...so that shows you that spots can open quick. I am pretty sure a decent chunk of positions will open in May (the recruiters said that always happens at the start of each fiscal year).



I am currently waiting for a DEO pilot position to open up as well, and I have been to the R.C. a few time times to ask questions. As it was explained to me: The green checks just mean they are accepting some entry plans, such as ROTP for the kids going to RMC. They are also currently only hiring pilots with previous military experience. I was also told the CF is not currently accepting any DEO applications without prior experience:  So I, like everyone else, must play the waiting game. (my first post - be gentle)


----------



## airdelta2 (2 Jan 2012)

Langolier said:
			
		

> I am currently waiting for a DEO pilot position to open up as well, and I have been to the R.C. a few time times to ask questions. As it was explained to me: The green checks just mean they are accepting some entry plans, such as ROTP for the kids going to RMC. They are also currently only hiring pilots with previous military experience. I was also told the CF is not currently accepting any DEO applications without prior experience:  So I, like everyone else, must play the waiting game. (my first post - be gentle)



Makes sense. I guess they only want those with prior experience since only like 1 out of 10 pass the simulator test for pilot. For other trades like Artillery, Armour, MARS....I am pretty sure those don't need any prior experience. If pilot isn't available when I apply then I am fine with AEC/ACSO/MARS.


----------

